# Jerseys From AliExpress (China) - Long shipping time



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Over the past couple of years, pre-pandemic, I've bought several cycling jerseys through AliExpress. All from China. Can't beat the price, and the quality is always good. I've kept track, and the time from placing the order to receiving the item has ranged from 11 to 34 days. But the one jersey I bought this year took forever - 120 days. I'm not sure if it's because of the pandemic, or whether it's just a one-off.

So I'm wondering if others have recently experienced unusually long delivery times on items shipped from China (jerseys or other).


----------



## lhartle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just received a package from Wiggle that took 26 days , typically would have come in 10- to 14 days . I was not in a rush for the items so it was still all good. 
In the year of Covid I would say everything is slower.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Not surprising. What has happened WRT freight, this year, from China is this:

1) Normal Chinese New Year shutdown (basically late january). Every year there's basically a complete manufacturing shutdown at that time. People outsourcing stuff in the know never try to schedule orders around this time because not only is there a shutdown; but also a change in workforce and orders get screwed up due to rookies.

2) COVID-19 exploded all over China (and China shuts down). Don't need to say more

3) ...Instead of manufacturing resuming after #1, due to #2 much of Chinese manufacturing stayed shutdown for months. *Much of it didn't pick back up until March.

*4)Manufacturers restart..._and have 2 months backlog of orders to process_Now....remember that March bit? Well...funny thing with that--that was right around the time COVID19 started being detected en masse in the USA....

5) COVID-19 takes off in the USA
5A) Trump/Airlines kill certain overseas air travel routes over fears of virus

Right about this time, with orders leaving warehouses and going to ports for overseas shipment....logistics clogs, like manufacturing did before it. There are only so many shipping-container-boats built and in operation--bare minimum supply to meet _normal _demand. Well the demand hits out-of control levels....*there's no more shipping-container space to spare*. 

And about (5a)....USPS and others buy/rent air-freight space on commercial airliners...._*suddenly that is kneecapped*_.

6) As part of the US debacle (ongoing)....the Federal Government sent out "stimulus checks" to people to get them to buy stuff--anything to prop up the consumer economy....

7) What resulted, they did spend the money...._*was BLACK FRIDAY and XMAS level demand*_ for many goods. Seriously. That backlog in logistics that was bad before the "stimulus checks" got much worse.


Which lead to massive spikes in not only shipping TIME but also in rates. China-US air freight...has gone up 5X in cost easily. So much so, many goods cannot be sold at their MSRP due to shipping costs. Meanwhile, the sea-freight boats have no spare capacity/volume so ports are jammed with backlogged containers waiting to leave. Hence the delays in logistics.

Finally here we are in almost-August...and ocean freight I think is getting closer to "normal"


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

The masks from China that I ordered for the Spanish flu arrived today!

Seriously...I did order masks from Wish (probably same source as AliExpress) and they took well over sixty-days to arrive.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Bought some masks,which appeared they where coming from California eventually came from China... took about 90 days, when I inquired about the status, they provided me a picture of the shipment tracking number... it was held up in customs a little over a month.

Recently order some quick release skewers for the bike which gave me an estimated lead-time/delivery of September 30th to October 6th... in new they where coming from China. They where delivery last Friday July 31st... go figure.


----------



## jkc (Jun 23, 2014)

It depends on the vendor you're working with. I received most of my stuff around five (5) weeks but are still waiting on one bad actor. I'm on day 66 for one order. The vendor decided to split my order. I received one piece by itself after four (4) weeks while tracking indicates that the bulk of the order have not left the county. In 24 days if my order have not arrived, I will be demanding my money back.


----------



## Tainight1985 (Jan 3, 2019)

Are you able to share which sellers and models of cycling clothing you've bought that were good?

I got some decent shorts, which I'd say were equivalent to ones 2 to 3 times the price in local shops. I've not got any tops yet, just because many I look at use the original (say Rapha) jersey photos and have none of the actual item, and then the customer pictures show really shinny material.

Thanks


----------



## jkc (Jun 23, 2014)

I had good luck with YKy Bike store, https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1523028? Their shorts are comparable to the Performance Bicycle Ultra & Pro I got a few years back at 1/3 of the price. The jerseys are ok but I don't like the style/cut. I'm don't like the longer short sleeve trend and I'm not at my ideal weight (probably still be too top heavy for the cut). The full sleeve jersey are excellent.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

It is actually normal to wait long time from ordering abroad, the longest time I order from outside one time (from US) took me 2 month time to arrive, no including the order processing time. And it was before the Covid situation. 
Right now influenced by the Covid situation, most of the freight slower down a lot, even some times Fedex, DHL, can take around 15 days to arrive. If normal standard freight, to wait one month is normal, some might wait even longer. 
But price is there! With that price, I would be not in a rush to get the item, if I want the item urgently, I would pay for fast shipping.


----------

